# Je ne comprends rien à iCloud...



## So0paman (5 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous 

Voilà j'ai acheté mon premier Macbook Pro il y a quelques mois maintenant et j'en suis ravi, si bien que je pense remplacer mon smartphone Android bientôt par un iPhone SE pour bénéficier de l'ecosystème.

J'ai commencé à me pencher sur le fonctionnement d'iCloud notamment sur les photos, car je trouverai ça super de pouvoir avoir les photos de mon Mac sur mon iPhone sans que ça prenne de place sur ce dernier. 

Ma femme ayant un vieil iPad mini je m'en suis servi pour essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement mais ça me parait très hasardeux. 

J'ai activé la Photothèque iCloud, et bizarrement les photos de mon iPad arrivent bien sur mon Mac, mais pas l'inverse. Le pire c'est qu'il télécharge complètement les fichier sur mon Mac ce qui va vite remplir mon SSD 256 Go, alors que je pensais que l’intérêt c'était justement d'avoir des aperçus léger avec le fichier stocké en ligne. 

Du coup j'ai désactivé la Photothèque sur mon iPad parce que je m'en fiche de ces photos, en me disant que peut être il récupérerai celles sur mon Mac, mais même pas. 

Ensuite j'ai vu une option "Flux de photo", là j'ai pas compris non plus. J'ai effectivement un dossier Flux de photo sur mes deux appareils mais seulement quand je désactive la Photothèque iCloud sur mes deux appareils. D'ailleurs il transmet bien les photos du dossier Flux de photo de l'iPad au Mac... Mais pas toutes ! Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi certaines photos de mon iPad sont dans ce dossier, et pas d'autres.

*Bref pour résumer : *si j'achète un iPhone j'aimerai avoir les photos de mon Mac dessus mais sans qu'il télécharge les photos complètement sinon il va être rempli en 10 minutes, et inversement. C'est possible ? Et flux de photo, quel est l’intérêt, et comment ça fonctionne ? 

Voilà désolé pour le pavé indigeste, mais si quelqu'un qui maîtrisais bien le sujet pouvait me faire un petit résumé (je trouve pas les pages d'aide Apple très claires), ça serait sympa. Merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2017)

Ce n'est pas le bon endroit : il y a maintenant des sous-forums dédiés à iCloud. Je déplace donc le fil.


----------



## So0paman (5 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le bon endroit : il y a maintenant des sous-forums dédiés à iCloud. Je déplace donc le fil.



Méa Culpa, je n'avais pas vu. Merci pour le déplacement dans la section appropriée !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2017)

Bonjour , 

j'utilise le flux des photos entre mon Mac et mon iPhone et aucuns soucis


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
http://iphonesoft.fr/2011/10/14/tout-comprendre-sur-icloud-et-comment-l-utiliser


----------

